# Mercedes Benz Alphard Reps?



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find a set of Alphard reps?
Thanks!


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Mercedes Benz Alphard Reps? (rawritspawel)*

As far as I know, I have never heard of any company making reps of these. I would also like to know. Hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Mercedes Benz Alphard Reps? (jetta2.8)*

Reps dont exist. Gotta find yourself some real ones


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Mercedes Benz Alphard Reps? (ChubbaDub)*

Tis what I thought


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

im selling mine. $1200 with tire.


----------



## nhanxsolo (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.lakeshorewheelandtire.com/cgi-bin/Web_store/web_store.cgi

part# 653241F


----------



## imoldgregg (Feb 8, 2010)

i know some one thats got a set for sale


----------

